# pasadena CA maltese



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

maltese

cute little guy
















u can see him on around page 7


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Awww he looks so sweet, I though shelters always spayed adn neutered their pets though and it says he is unaltered gotta wonder if something is wrong with him (medicaly)that they arnt doing it.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i think they neuter/spay when they actually get adopted..hmm im not really sure


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Just a thought, I mean not a reason for him not to get adopted or anything just a though.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Jun 2 2005, 09:54 PM
> *Just a thought, I mean not a reason for him not to get adopted or anything just a though.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68409*


[/QUOTE]

I think they won't do it becaus he is 12 years old. He does not seem 12 to me.
He is so cute.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Jun 2 2005, 08:38 PM
> *Awww he looks so sweet,  I though shelters always spayed adn neutered their pets though and it says he is unaltered gotta wonder if something is wrong with him (medicaly)that they arnt doing it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68402*


[/QUOTE]

You might be surprised at how many shelters release dogs without spay/neuter. If I were unethical, I could set up a business with them. I've paid for spays on three Labs as well as a Goldern Retriever/Irish Setter from shelters within a four month time (as well as my son's Lab and his Border Collie). Three of those rescue dogs go every step I make when I'm outside, as they are still here two years later. The three Labs were all one year old when they came here. Just think of people who might get them, get a poodle, and go to making those expensive mixes? This also goes back to what I wrote earlier about the rescues who are in it for profit. And, the folks who know how to work the system to get those dogs. On that note, I know of a Scottie rescue person who takes in dogs and does breed them. She even bragged that she gave the owner $100 for the papers. I know of another who takes money for rescues and helps support her own kennel with the money. Folks, there are a lot of crooks out there.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Awww, poor baby.














He's cute though.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

aw what a cute little boy









gosh sammy you need to start adopting these pasadena malts.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Wow I always though that all rescues adn shelters spayed and neutered, I adopted a puppy once and they neutred him at like 6 or 7 weeks old, which never seemed like a good idea to me but I dont know, becuase it was policy that they had to neuter the pets.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

hehehe forgot to add

IF YOU DONT ADOPT HIM YOUR FACE WILL GET EVEN UGLIER~!!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Who are you talking to?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Jun 2 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Who are you talking to?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68439*


[/QUOTE]








mee 

i'm talking to mee.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 2 2005, 08:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










mee 

i'm talking to mee.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68441
[/B][/QUOTE]

sammy....lol


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani+Jun 2 2005, 10:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

sammy....lol








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68444
[/B][/QUOTE]

my SM new name is Sammy/samantha...silly Sal (puppylucy) gave me the name























i'll proably do lots of rescuing or fostering once i get my own house and graduate and get a job..right now im such a bum poor student









until then, i'll just be ugly like Sal says


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Its really hard to find an apartment to rent that allows pets (I spent the whole day calling around looking for a place for my husband for next year). Its probably even harder if you have more than one dog. Its certainly a concern when considering adopting a rescue (who may also have a tendency to bark).


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jun 3 2005, 01:54 AM
> *Its really hard to find an apartment to rent that allows pets (I spent the whole day calling around looking for a place for my husband for next year).  Its probably even harder if you have more than one dog.  Its certainly a concern when considering adopting a rescue (who may also have a tendency to bark).
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yup, thats why i cant move out of this house that im living right now, the house isnt perfect, but the landlord is my friend and he didnt even ask for a pet deposit, not even a deposit for my rent either..and he doesnt care how many dogs i have (he doesnt care that Taco is here either)

i tried looking for places that allows pets but nothing fits my budget either


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+Jun 3 2005, 12:02 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, thats why i cant move out of this house that im living right now, the house isnt perfect, but the landlord is my friend and he didnt even ask for a pet deposit, not even a deposit for my rent either..and he doesnt care how many dogs i have (he doesnt care that Taco is here either)

i tried looking for places that allows pets but nothing fits my budget either








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68503
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mee,

What part of Pasadena are you living in? Its great that you didn't have to pay deposit/pet fee. Those can really add up. The place where we are now living (but soon moving out of) has a $500 pet deposit fee and $25 monthly fee. And the fee doubles for 2 pets!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jun 3 2005, 02:05 AM
> *What part of Pasadena are you living in?  Its great that you didn't have to pay deposit/pet fee.  Those can really add up.  The place where we are now living (but soon moving out of) has a $500 pet deposit fee and $25 monthly fee.  And the fee doubles for 2 pets!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68504*


[/QUOTE]

wow, ur place is expensive!! and a $500 pet deposit??!~~! thats a lot!!!! yeah $25 each month can add up a lot

i live 1 mile from the rosebowl in a residential area, not the best neighborhood but still, kinda quiet and safe..yeah im afraid to pay for a petdeposit and a monthly fee if i move out of this house
















will u be taking Miko with u when u move back to TN?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+Jun 3 2005, 12:26 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, ur place is expensive!! and a $500 pet deposit??!~~! thats a lot!!!! yeah $25 each month can add up a lot

i live 1 mile from the rosebowl in a residential area, not the best neighborhood but still, kinda quiet and safe..yeah im afraid to pay for a petdeposit and a monthly fee if i move out of this house
















will u be taking Miko with u when u move back to TN?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68507
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes! Miko is definitely coming with us. I am taking over a place to rent from one of my classmates who graduated in May. So I don't have to pay a deposit and pet fee is only $10!! Later on in the year I will be doing a bunch of electives at UCLA and I am not sure if I will be able to find a pet friendly place so Miko may be living with his Daddy (my husband) in Santa Barbara but I would see them at least every weekend.







Thanks for asking!!

PS. I love the new picture of Jong-ee!!! She is adorable!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

olga, those pet fees are outrageous


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Awww mee he is so cute!!!! dosent look 12 yrs he looks small and younger. Do you remmeber TRU? he had seizures, he was there like in dec i think of last yr;. well i went to see him and he was the cutest little guy and he was tiny!!! he was neutered and had a red sweater on and the day i went it was raining and i was looking at all the dogs not under the flap that warms them get all wet i get sooo sad and depressed. when i go to those places.


----------

